# did you own/breed my mare Kiz (Kizzi)



## AJ & Kiz (15 September 2010)

I am trying to find any information on my mare Kiz, known as kizzy she is a 16hh cb mare. she has one white sock (left hind) she is now around 15/16 years old and has a good jump on her. I got in contact with a previous owner who told me she was very unpredictable and dangerous. She is a very strong mare and I did have a few problems with her when I bought her as she reared and bolted she is now a sweet loving mare and I would like to know her past. I have attached a few pics below (they are last years)





















Thanks AJ x


----------



## fatpiggy (15 September 2010)

Whereabouts in the country are you? There aren't many CB breeders around.  There is one near where I keep my girl.


----------



## jens (15 September 2010)

could she have ever been called Kinza and where abouts are you/did you get her from?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (15 September 2010)

Hi

thanks for replying fat piggy and jens! I don't think she has ever been called Kinza but i could be wrong as she was only passported in 2005 (i think-will check) im near sheffield south yorkshire and I don't know where she came from as i bought her off someone on my yard who did her passport so I really dont know! x


----------



## R.A.H (15 September 2010)

Does it say who her sire is on the passport?


----------



## AJ & Kiz (16 September 2010)

Hi r.a.h It doesn't state her sire or dam :-( x


----------



## jens (16 September 2010)

I'll have to check with someone ( to see when she sold her mare) but the description you gave re: the unpridictable-ness (is that a word?) sounds just like a mare a friend of mine had and the similarities of names (kinza/kizzi) made me think! We are in Cumbria so it is possible she it could be the same mare as not a million miles away. Also the pics look just like.  will get back to you.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (16 September 2010)

Thank you  I've had her 4 years and I think the person on my yard who I bought her off had her around 2 years. I know the person who I bought her off bought her from a work friend of hers if that makes any sense lol aj x


----------



## jens (20 September 2010)

Hi again
Sorry it has taken a while but getting in touch with my friend and then following up on where Kinza had got to was difficult!!
Your mare isnt her old mare! Hers is still in her home (that my friend sold her to) in cumbria, and is also only 13 this year! I am sorry if I got your hopes up of finding out some history but honestly, the two look just alike with the hind sock and everything and being CB's! I hope some one else can help your search be a bit more productive.


----------



## AJ & Kiz (28 September 2011)

bump


----------

